# Ebonite Maelstrom



## DCBluesman (Apr 6, 2009)

Don't blame me if www.exoticblanks.com is out of these.  I didn't buy them all!

Coral







Earth Brown






Black and Tan






Available here.

Thanks to all who stop to look and particularly to those who offer a comment!


----------



## winpooh498 (Apr 6, 2009)

Those are all beautiful! I just got the Black and Green one in the mail.


----------



## JohnU (Apr 6, 2009)

Beautiful pen Lou.  My fav is the black and tan.


----------



## el_d (Apr 6, 2009)

Nice Lou, I like the Black and tan as well....


----------



## Jim15 (Apr 6, 2009)

Those are great looking pens.


----------



## rdunn12 (Apr 6, 2009)

The Coral is nice,(I like the color)and the Black and Tan is beautiful!The brown is,umm,ok.


----------



## CaptG (Apr 6, 2009)

Those are three first class pens Lou.  Very nice work and blanks.


----------



## Stick Rounder (Apr 6, 2009)

Those are great looking pens.


----------



## Nickfff (Apr 7, 2009)

Lou,
They look very good.

I especially like the third one.

Is it...

"Tan Marbled Ebonite"

Thanks,
Nick


----------



## mrburls (Apr 7, 2009)

Lou, Ebonite pens look great. What kind of finish did you put on them? 

I did a black and yellow ebonite with the jr. statesman kit. I think the ebonite is very easy to work with. My wife thought it was one classy pen when she saw it. 

Keith "mrburls"


----------



## mitchm (Apr 7, 2009)

Lou, very classy trio, the Black and Tan is stunning!


----------



## cnirenberg (Apr 7, 2009)

Lou,
I love the ebonite.  Is it true that it smells like a science experiment when turning?  It's nice to see the before and after photos of the material also.  Thanks for the quick link.


----------



## Mather323 (Apr 7, 2009)

Great group of pens!


----------



## TowMater (Apr 7, 2009)

I'm not too crazy about the first two, but the third is outstanding (colorwise, turning is outstanding as usual)!


----------



## johncrane (Apr 7, 2009)

Looking very nice there Lou!! l like the last one best.:biggrin:


----------



## devowoodworking (Apr 7, 2009)

You rock'd those out Lou!!!


----------



## skiprat (Apr 7, 2009)

Cool !!!

My favourite is also the tan and black one. :biggrin:That's really very nice. Not too keen on the others though.

Hopefully my stuff will arrive some time this year .......:wink:


----------



## Dalecamino (Apr 7, 2009)

Looking good as usual Lou . You DO make pretty pens !


----------



## Munsterlander (Apr 7, 2009)

Very nice - I also like the 3rd one best - I'm a sucker for randomness and "texture" within the turning material...


----------



## louisbry (Apr 7, 2009)

Very nice Lou!  No matter how many blanks I have I can always be tempted to buy more.   It it the other side of the fence thing?


----------



## ed4copies (Apr 7, 2009)

Well, Lou, Ya got me to cut a lot of ebonite last night!!  Still stinks.

But the posted pens are GORGEOUS!!!  Having seen the blanks Dawn bought, I was not impressed --- but you SURE MADE NICE PENS out of them!!!!  

So, everyone, yes there IS more, but not a lot of any one color combo.  And there are several combos that look better (in raw form) than THESE did.

Thanks for showing what these blanks  can look like, Lou!!!


----------



## stoneman (Apr 7, 2009)

All very nice Lou. My favorite is the black & tan one though.


----------



## DCBluesman (Apr 7, 2009)

Thanks for all of the generous comments.  A couple of interesting notes.  When this material was in its heyday, the solid coral or almost any red was difficult to produce.  It remains one of the more collectible colors.  The earth brown, or any brown, is nearly impossible to find from the ‘20’s or ‘30’s.  Most ebonite pens were discontinued towards the end of the 1930’s due to the rubber being used for the war effort in Europe.
The black and tan is “Tan Marbled Ebonite on the website.  I finish ebonite with lacquer.  It needs something or it oxidizes badly.  Turning ebonite smells like “peeling out” for those of you who remember the term from the 1950’s and 1960’s.  
And Ed, I’m glad your house smells like mine!


----------



## ed4copies (Apr 7, 2009)

DCBluesman said:


> Thanks for all of the generous comments.  A couple of interesting notes.  When this material was in its heyday, the solid coral or almost any red was difficult to produce.  It remains one of the more collectible colors.  The earth brown, or any brown, is nearly impossible to find from the ‘20’s or ‘30’s.  Most ebonite pens were discontinued towards the end of the 1930’s due to the rubber being used for the war effort in Europe.
> The black and tan is “Tan Marbled Ebonite on the website.  I finish ebonite with lacquer.  It needs something or it oxidizes badly.  Turning ebonite smells like “peeling out” for those of you who remember the term from the 1950’s and 1960’s.
> And Ed, I’m glad your house smells like mine!



Well, almost!!!!

I suspect you don't have "eau de serpent corpse" as a bonus!!!


----------



## DCBluesman (Apr 8, 2009)

ed4copies said:


> I suspect you don't have "eau de serpent corpse" as a bonus!!!


 
No, but eau de Bluesman is no treat!

Thanks again for the kind words, friends.


----------



## Ligget (Apr 8, 2009)

Fantastic pens Lou, I hate the smell of Ebonite when turning it, even my dog leaves the workshop! LOL


----------



## pipecrafter (Apr 8, 2009)

If you work enough ebonite, you'll get desensitized to the smell.  Even sanding and grinding won't pose any problems.  I don't even notice it anymore - though it still send my wife running.

Now water buffalo, there's a stinky material!


----------



## DCBluesman (Apr 9, 2009)

pipecrafter said:


> If you work enough ebonite, you'll get desensitized to the smell. Even sanding and grinding won't pose any problems. I don't even notice it anymore - though it still send my wife running.
> 
> Now water buffalo, there's a stinky material!


 
It's just hard going from rosewood to ebonite. 

Again, thank you, friends, for the generous comments!


----------

